# Any Mountain or Leslie West fans out there?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Fans of the big man?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep - their stuff up to the 1972 split was excellent, as was most of the Twin Peaks live album recorded after they reformed. I think they could lay claim to being the US's first out-and-out heavy rock band.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Same here: Their *"Theme From an Imaginary Western"* still captivates and moves me every time I hear it, some four decades--give or take--since its release.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

I enjoyed their first album, particularly "Theme from an Imaginary Western." How I wish Cream covered that, but Mountain does the song full justice.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Me is. The very "first" album was an LP on Windfall, entitled "Mountain" by Leslie West, solo. It was before he formed the group. There are some crucial cuts on there: "Dreams of Milk and Honey," "Long Red" and a nice 12-string acoustic guitar solo.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

They were a monster band.
If you ever hear them live back then.............awesome.
And Leslies playing and growling vocals.............


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Whistler Fred said:


> I enjoyed their first album, particularly "Theme from an Imaginary Western." How I wish Cream covered that, but Mountain does the song full justice.


Cream didn't cover it but Jack Bruce did it on his first solo album.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Cream didn't cover it but Jack Bruce did it on his first solo album.


Yes, and did it quite well. But I think Mountain improved on it. Since Felix Pappalardi was the producer on "Songs for a Tailor" and bassist for Mountain it makes sense that he would come up with a very Cream-like arrangement.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Pappalardi's wife co-wrote some Mountain songs, before she murdered him.

West was a good teacher as well. When he played in my home town, he rented a Marshall from a friend of mine, who told me he had one of his students in tow, a younger kid.

The last I read, he was becoming diabetic, and had to have one of his feet amputated. I almost wrote him a letter.


----------

